# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل با سیستم گلستان

## Riza1996

سلام دوستان من دارم اینترنتی تو دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنم اما خداوکلی خیلی اطلاعات میخواد اصلا بعضی اطلاعات مورد نیاز تا حالا به گوشم نخورده مثل تاریخ دیپلم و ناحیه و... برخی اطلاعات خانواده هم خیلی زیاده ایا واقعا این اطلاعات مورد نیازه ؟ والا فک نکنم ثبت نام وزارت اطلاعات این همه اطلاعات میخواد 
الان سوال من اینه کدوم قسمت ها رو میشه خالی گذاشت و پر نکرد من 8 امین بچه ام بخوام کل اطلاعات خانواده رو وارد کنم مهلت ثبت نام تموم میشه ماشالله کل اطلاعات هفت جد اباد ادمو میخواد
سوال دیگر اینکه من از کجا بدونم تاریخ دیپلمم چه تاریخیه

----------

